# Titleist 915, Ping G30 or Callaway X2 hot drivers



## PingPlayer15 (Feb 11, 2015)

Your views please.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Feb 11, 2015)

My predictions:

1. Titleist 915
2. Callaway X2 hot
3. Ping G30


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 11, 2015)

Where is the poll? Love a good poll


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't know how to add a poll. I just wanted replies. Sorry.


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 11, 2015)

Well I wanted the new G30 but also quite liked my mates 915. So went to a local fitter as wanted to have a shoot out between the 2. Walked out ordering the 915. The shafts in the G30 did nothing for me.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 11, 2015)

915 is am awesome bat &#9786;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Your views please.
		
Click to expand...

All good but depends so much on player to player, shafts used. A lot of variables but I have the G25 and wouldn't think it's progressed too much into the G30 incarnation


----------



## Bratty (Feb 11, 2015)

Impossible to answer. Do you want order of forgiveness? Order of distance? Order of looks?

Also, shaft type and loft will change the characteristics of the individual club.

I much prefer my G25 to my 910 d3, is all I can tell you. Oh, but I hated the xhot!


----------



## Stuey01 (Feb 11, 2015)

I went into the shop to buy a 915, ended up walking out with an r15. It was immense. I am about as far from a TM fan as you'll find and I desperately wanted to love the titleist, but the tm was amazing. Played 3 rounds with it and the performance on course has ratified the decision.


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 11, 2015)

They are all drivers. They are all good. They will all work for you. There will be little between any of them.

THE END.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 11, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Your views please.
		
Click to expand...




PingPlayer15 said:



			I don't know how to add a poll. I just wanted replies. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to reply.............oh wait I just have!

Glad to be of help


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 11, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I'd like to reply.............oh wait I just have!

Glad to be of help

Click to expand...

Never thought of it from that angle thanks:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

None of them 

Taylor Made R15
Taylor Made Aero Burner :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2015)

Lots of good drivers on the market including TM and Nike and even the manufacturers in the OP have other models that may or may not suit. Simple answer is try as many as you can before you buy and never go in with any pre-conceived ideas (same with buying any clubs really)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			None of them 

Taylor Made R15
Taylor Made Aero Burner :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't belive all of the marketing hype Phil.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 11, 2015)

If you like the way it looks then it will probably work for you.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 11, 2015)

Have you disregarded the Benross driver now as I seem to remember a Ping v Benross thread a few weeks back?


----------



## markyjee (Feb 11, 2015)

Over the past 3/4 weeks I have tried the 915d2, r15, nike vapor and today the g30, hit all of them pretty well but not noticeably any better than my 910d2.
Will try them again using the launch monitor with the club pro, alter settings and shaft combinations to see if any worthwhile improvement can be found.


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2015)

I've had titleist 910 and 913 and now on the G30 and its superb and if I'm honest both Titleist drivers were good too the difference is the G30 is longer and more forgiving on off centre strikes


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2015)

X2 Hot is fantastic!


----------



## KenL (Feb 12, 2015)

I have the sf tec version of the G30 and it is fantastic.  Goes long when you catch it correctly and is very forgiving with contact towards the heel.
I went for the slightly heavier tour shaft which does not cost any extra.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2015)

I have just purchased a Nike Covert 2.0.
Haven't hit it yet but have bounced a few balls off the clubface in the bedroom which were brilliant compared to my BioCell so I am expecting great things from it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I have just purchased a Nike Covert 2.0.
Haven't hit it yet but have bounced a few balls off the clubface in the bedroom which were brilliant compared to my BioCell so I am expecting great things from it.


Click to expand...

So this is the big, red throbbing weapon you were boasting about the other day?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2015)

PNWokingham said:



			So this is the big, red throbbing weapon you were boasting about the other day?
		
Click to expand...

Well I haven't got any other big, red throbbing weapons mate.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Well I haven't got any other big, red throbbing weapons mate.


Click to expand...

Not even a boil on the bum ?

Not much love so far for the X2 hot, I really like mine !!


----------



## Piece (Feb 12, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Your views please.
		
Click to expand...

Tried to like the 915, but don't. No feel and sharp loud impact sound.

Tried the stock G30 (not SF or LS Tec versions), but didn't get on with it.

Haven't tried X2 Hot, but I can tell you the 815 Alpha DBD is a work of art for me.


----------



## gjbike (Feb 12, 2015)

Tried the titleist 915 the other day and really what it but came away with the R15 better ball flight and the odd bad shot was better with the R15 both very good drivers.


----------



## jamielaing (Feb 12, 2015)

I've tried the G30 and instantly fell in love with it. Then they brought out the LS Tec, gonna have a go with that before the season starts then it's a compare and contrast job!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 12, 2015)

Get an i25

its a cracker and sooooo forgiving


----------



## CMAC (Feb 13, 2015)

X2 hot now Â£129 Brand new http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_drivers/callaway_golf/x2_hot_driver_golf_drivers/p16387.aspx


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 13, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Your views please.
		
Click to expand...

All are overpriced.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Feb 13, 2015)

very little difference between any of them. I'd be tempted to go on value and go for the XHot2 which would be about one 3rd of the price of the other two


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have tried the 915 and G30 and preferred the feel of the G30. Funnily enough I am being fitted for a G30 (the SF Tec version) driver this weekend to replace my very misbehaving R11S. But will also check it against a few other before I bite the bullet and buy one.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 13, 2015)

CMAC said:



			X2 hot now Â£129 Brand new http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_drivers/callaway_golf/x2_hot_driver_golf_drivers/p16387.aspx

Click to expand...

No brainer at that price.


----------



## KenL (Feb 13, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			No brainer at that price.
		
Click to expand...

Not if you can't hit it consistently.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 13, 2015)

KenL said:



			Not if you can't hit it consistently.
		
Click to expand...

In which case it's not a new driver that's required....


----------

